# favorite thing to trap



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

just thought it would be fun to share our most favorite thing to trap mine would have to be mink to me theres nothing better then a big buck mink mink and weasel are the only things that get to ride home in the front of the truck as well


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Mine would have to be coyote.......but they smell too bad, so they ride home in the back 

Smitty


----------



## Mongojoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Like Smitty, mine was always the coyote... Living here in Oklahoma that is the predominate furbearer here anyway...and when I worked animal complaint problems for someone it was generally the coyote that prompted the call... They were also the animal I most liked predator calling for.......... And everything I trapped rode home in the back of the truck, if I didn't release them......LOL


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Definetly the coyote. Mink is a close second.


----------



## adamj (Sep 6, 2006)

No Beaver Boys on this site?  It's alot of work carring those things back to the truck!


----------



## cya_coyote (Aug 31, 2005)

favorite would be beaver... YES, SOME OF US ARE HERE...
raccoon get the most calls, as they are in the hay barns and
grain bins, but for just the shear fun of trying to catch them,
give me a beaver complaint and i am on the way... the sheer
size and the fact they can come out of the water anywhere, 
it is just so much thinking and problem solving... I LOVE IT!

cya

:sniper:


----------



## Bowhunt (Jan 24, 2007)

I personally like to trap bobcats. I find them to be quite tough to catch. I have always caught them in cubby sets or snaring. I would like to try to catch on in a dirt hole though. But they keep me thinking and that what I love.

Good luck everyone

CD


----------



## caribukiller (Oct 30, 2006)

wolverine are my favorite martin are a close, but i hate getting a mink in a martin set because they are too much work for the price


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

I like to trap Invector posting drivel.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Is there a season on those??


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

Horsager said:


> I like to trap Invector posting drivel.


lol....I bet there's a story behind that :wink:

Smitty


----------



## Plowdude (Dec 26, 2006)

Otter. when I was just starting out trapping there were few otter or coyotes to be found in west central MN. I moved back here from Williston, ND., and the area was crawling with both species. I was as excited as the day I caught my first fox when I saw I had caught my first otter. Just about every place I go in this area I have memories of catching some animal here or there. Priceless. I always tell my son when we're out trapping, hunting or fishing, what we're really doing is catching memories. 8


----------



## M*F (Nov 3, 2006)

Nice. Otter is on my "list".


----------



## trappinmaniac (Jan 18, 2007)

my favorite has to be beaver but mink come in as a close second


----------



## flatlander (Feb 28, 2006)

i love trapping the weasel family. You rarely see them running in the wild and trapping is the best way to see them and get close to them.


----------



## beaver/otter trapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i love to catch otter and beaver the same but i also love to catch ***** with my hounds


----------



## LAtrapper (Feb 5, 2007)

i dont have a favorite. my favorite is when i catch the target animal because i know im doing something right.


----------



## spank (Feb 4, 2007)

**** but i like catching fox and squrill


----------



## WI_Trapper (Jan 20, 2006)

I would have to say coyotes and Mink is a close second. And just for the fun of it you can't beat Muskrats.

:jammin: :jammin: :jammin:


----------



## MightyThor (Feb 9, 2007)

I would say Bobcats and foxes. :beer:


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Mine would ahve to be coyote ause when we catch one we get to wrestle it and keep it live sell alot better live to person who trains dogs on them. And of coure its funn.


----------



## smitty223 (Mar 31, 2006)

How can this dirtball above be spamming porn, and not be banned??? 40 posts & still going?? C'mon Moderators, thre are kids on this site.............

Smitty


----------



## squirrel sniper101 (Nov 13, 2006)

get him off site please,this forum isnt for porn you hornball! :******:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

smitty223 said:


> How can this dirtball above be spamming porn, and not be banned??? 40 posts & still going?? C'mon Moderators, thre are kids on this site.............
> 
> Smitty


Listen,

We cannot be on this site 24 hours a day. We get them as fast as we can. Why don't you help out and volunteer to be a mod. We have mods in every time zone and cover it very well. You need to understand, that this spammer is not a person but a program that can post 40 post in seconds. I get tired of the complaining. This has been covered at length before.


----------

